# Sin City (2005)



## silvercloak (Dec 20, 2004)

*Sin City Movie!!!*

Theres gonna be a Sin City movie coming out. And my god it looks awesome!!! Bruce Willis, Brendan Fraser (  ), that guy from Pearl Harbour is in it, as well as Kate Blanchett. Frank Miller, is in my opinion a genius, and hes the one who is directing the movie things couldn't get better.

Heres an awesome link to a really long teaser:


http://www.movie-infos.net/special_sin_city_teaser(promo).htm


----------



## silvercloak (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

Watch it. It is soo good. Probably should be in the movie section though.


----------



## kstr (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

I've yet to read the comic, but if the movies as good as i hear the comic is then i guess i'll be in for a treat.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 2, 2005)

*Sin City*

I thought it a great film. Jessica Alba was of course, gorgeous. (I've been using her for a couple years now for my photoshop pieces). I thought Bruce Willis was the weak link overall. Maybe it's just that he's 50 something and got to kiss my fantasy girl several times throughout the movie, but I thought his acting was pretty typical of the Die Hard franchise. Nothing new (and by the way I hope he dies horribly). 
I was very impressed with Mickey Rourke, however. That guy took his character to a new level. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he debuts soon in a solo act. 
That LoTR kid was great also.  An unexpected roll for him.  
I'd recommend catching it.  If you're on this board, you'll probably enjoy the movie.  It's very different.


----------



## Neon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

I'm planning to go watch it tomorrow afternoon.   I'm glad to hear you have a favorable opinion of it.


----------



## Neon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

Ok I watched the film this weekend and did enjoy it.  While the story/plot is alright, the visual effects really set this movie apart.  I was kinda surprised how graphic the movie was ... which doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

they really did a fabulous job on the effects.  A first, I'd say.  Glad you liked it Neon.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

I just saw this movie today. Thoroughly enjoyed it. The visuals were stunning and the stories played out like Pulp Fiction. It's no wonder they had Quentin Tarantino guest direct some of the scenes. Mickey Rourke deserves an Oscar nomination for his role. I could have watched an entire movie based on his character. I didn't find Bruce Willis to be a weak link, though.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

This was by far one of the best films I have seen this year.  I love the play on colors, the black and white with a splash of red here, the background art is reminiscent of Legend in its complete fantastical yet believable manner, the characters are well thought out, and as far as I can tell, the whole thing follows beautifully with the comic.  which is no easy feat these days, as I am sure we have all seen Catwoman and Daredevil, which were descent, but definetly not great.

The whole feel of this movie is intense, it takes you away and lets you into the characters minds.  the striking play on visuals, the colors and artistry, brings this entire film into something sexy and violent and dark at the same time.

But, I will have to say that no matter how much my ten year old son wants to watch this, there are several parts that kids should definetly not see.


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

omg! i agree it was one of the best movies! i loved it and have recomended it to all my friends...it's a "must see" for the comic book fans


----------



## The Master™ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*

If only for the Jessica Alba Fan-Club??? *DROOL*


----------



## a|one (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*



			
				dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> I am sure we have all seen Catwoman and Daredevil, which were descent, but definetly not great.



Have to disagree with you there. I didn't bother seeing Catwomen(heard it was awful), and Daredevil was far from decent.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Sin City*



			
				a|one said:
			
		

> Daredevil was far from decent.


 
people rave on about this comic (and film)

the 'supervillains' were a man that threw things, and never missed - except he did, often! - and a big fat man who ran a crime syndicate

call me shallow but give me super-strong, enraged, 8' gamma-irradiated every time 

to paraphase the metalli-cops, Daredevil Baaaad


----------



## Novocaine (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

Yeah that movie kicks ass!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

seen it, loved it, don't think the inevitable sequels will work as well.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

Saw it last friday and loved it! (but didnt like all the horror trailers that came on before it  ). Really glad that it was like the comics (but, at the beginning theres a woman in red who gets killed randomly - which comic is that?) 

Anyway, found a really good website that shows comparisons from the comic to the film: 

http://www.filmrot.com/images/sincity-comparisons/sincity.html

Good eh!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*

Been looking forward to this for a while now. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Sin City Movie!!!*



			
				kaneda said:
			
		

> (but, at the beginning theres a woman in red who gets killed randomly - which comic is that?)


It's taken from "The Customer is Always Right." That opening scene was just supposed to be a test shoot to show Frank Miller what he (Robert Rodriguez) could do digitally in his studio. Not your typical Hollywood pitch, but it worked. Read the article, The Man Who Shot Sin City, at www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.04/sincity.html for more info.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone seen it yet or planing soon to see Sin City?

It came out today in Melbourne I'm thinking of watching it on the weekend, anyone know if it's any good??


----------



## kaneda (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm sure theres been a thread about this somewhere... 

I'll have a wee hunt


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

I think you're right but couldn't see it plus now that the movie's out figured soemone would know or seen this movie LOL!!....


----------



## kaneda (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4048&highlight=city

Well thats the one that i was thinking about - but not much has been said about it! it is fantastic though, go see it today!!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn! 
Spent the last 5 minutes searching for to post the link & you beat me too it


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

Kaneda is a legend you should know that by now WS!! 

HMMM.. maybe all that cold is making your brain more sluggish than normal HE HE...    

Anyone else seen Sin City yet?.....


----------



## kaneda (Jul 14, 2005)

thats because i have skills and you dont


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

my powers grow weak in warm weather


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree Kaneda, see my previuos post above, you Superstar!!!            

WS you need a transplant....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

I just need a special cooling helmet like Detritus..


----------



## kaneda (Jul 14, 2005)

you're so nice to me gollum  

Am i being really silly, whose detrius?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

Troll from TPs Discworld - in warm weather he turns stupid so they invented a special cooling helmet for him


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> you're so nice to me gollum


That's cause I'm sweet as candy...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Troll from TPs Discworld - in warm weather he turns stupid so they invented a special cooling helmet for him


So you telling us you're related to a Troll?...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

No I'm telling you I AM a Troll

You gotta problem with that? *hefts tree trunk club in large hands*


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 14, 2005)

ERR not at all  SIR......


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 23, 2005)

Still no-one seen Sin City yet??... 

As you can see I'm gnashing my teeth with great anxiety..


----------



## Green (Jul 23, 2005)

It's crap. It looks nice but the dialogue is terrible, and the plot lines are boring.

That kind of stuff may work in comics, but not on the big screen. *yawn*


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 23, 2005)

OOH, thanks for the warning Green...


----------



## ravenus (Jul 23, 2005)

Opinions of friends on other forums (I can generally trust their views to be sound):

"Pretty good film on the whole with the emphasis being more on gore, ultraviolence and providing a visual spectacle than telling a great story with well fleshed out characters. The interior monologues rendered through Max Payne like voiceovers can get quite grating after a while but the individual stories do manage to hold your attention and the film itself should be worth a look many times over thanks to brilliant work done by the special effects team to make each frame stand out as a visual marvel."

"The animation is the BEST I've ever seen and frankly the film being animated actually makes a LOT of sense in this case (as opposed to sky cpatian yawn of the blah blah where there really was nothing that could not have been done with real actors. And so the look struck me as just a gimmick to get you to see an otherwise totally plain vanilla adventure flick). But in Sin City there's no way things could've stayed er.. aesthetic given the extent of violence, if it had been 'real' actors. The script is pretty good too - very gritty and noirish plots about dominatrix hookers, pedophiles and a diabolical soul (and body) devouring serial killer (played by Frodo who has lost the I-need-a-toilet-cause-I've-started-to-****-myself look that h had through LOTR). Considering it's almost 2 hours long, the time you spend on this movie just does NOT hang heavy. Will definitely get it on a sufficiently feature-endowed DVD. "


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 25, 2005)

OHH thanks Ravenus, the people described here sound like they're just up my alley!!!... 

I think I'll go watch this film after all...


----------



## Cougar (Jul 25, 2005)

It is a very good movie. One of the other students in my halls downloaded the movie a few months ago. We had a movie night in, there were about 20 of us watching. We all have different tastes in movies but everyone enjoyed it, most were saying that it was the best movie that had so far been released this year.

It has really impressive cinematography - this will probably be ripped of by other film makers soon.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 29, 2005)

Saw this one the other day.
Although one appreciates the visual trickery emplyoyed in this movie to obtain its unique look, the overt fidelty to the comic book source, static framing and dead-toned voiceovers included, makes it rather hard for me to feel very gripped by the proceedings. Methinks it would have made for a better movie if Rodriguez hadn't been such a fanboy...what works well in one format is not necessarily the best way for another.


----------



## stencyl (Aug 29, 2005)

I rented this film the other night. It's "eye candy." It just felt like the visual element was meant to be front and center. I think that with the stills and the monologue vioce and cinematography it is probably the film that captures the graphic novel feel the best. I thought that it was amazing in this regard.
However, framing it with the Bruce Willis story when that entire story takes place before the others came off as a trick that was not necessary--Quentin Tarantino's influence, maybe.


----------



## star_song (Sep 4, 2005)

I thought it was a decent flick, I saw it thrice in theaters in the US but perhaps it was all for free since I work at a movie theater. For future reference if you would like my opinion on any movies feel free to ask, as i usually see them before anyone and see mostly all of them. I am also into the dominatrix hooker thing, quite an eye catcher.


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 4, 2005)

star_song said:
			
		

> I am also into the dominatrix hooker thing, quite an eye catcher.


Now you're talking....


----------



## star_song (Sep 4, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Now you're talking....


 
In response to this i can only giggle devilishly  Gail=my hero


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 4, 2005)

I liked it it was very unusal visually like a graphic novel (never read the sin city one) big marv is a very cool character and elijah wood is pretty cool as a villian


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 2, 2005)

I FINALLY saw this on Netfix. It was allright. Nothing spectacular jumped out at me, and I was kind of missing the chemistry between Jessica Alba and Bruce's characters. For some reason those two for me didn't mesh. Elijah Wood was creepy and was my favorite role in the film. I guess because you expect crazed serial killers to be kind of nerdy and he fit that role perfectly. The visiual affects were well done but kind of grew old after a while eventhough I know that is the way it was supposed to be. I'm glad I didn't buy it before I rented it.


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 5, 2006)

I just watched this last night, I really enjoyed it which I was surprised by - not normally my sort of thing.

I don't have anything constructive to say, I thought Mickey Rourke was excellent, as was Brucey but then it was similar to a lot of his other roles.  Elijah Wood was creepy as hell but then I thought the same in Lord of the Rings!!!  Makes a good serial killer though!

Overall, very good film, enjoyed it and would recommend it to others.

xx


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I thought it was pretty good as well. Lots of the comic is just pasted into the film. Cast is very good, and very much like the comic.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sin City is the coolest movie I have seen in ages! (next to night watch)

Mickey Rourke as Marv

What else can you say?

*


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 6, 2006)

It had a little bit of a Tarentino feel to it. Just not quite as polished but I also enjoyed it.


----------



## alex22 (Apr 6, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> It had a little bit of a Tarentino feel to it. Just not quite as polished but I also enjoyed it.


 
I can understand why since Tarantino was a guest director for one of the scenes. 
I thought it was the best movie in '05 by far!


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 6, 2006)

*Alex, I'm with you.

Sin City was great!  I even liked Kevin (the weird dude) played by Elijah Wood*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 6, 2006)

Recently seen this for the first time, and I thought it was pretty good. And yeah, Mickey Rourke's was the best performance


----------



## polymath (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, pretty good. Well worth a look. The way it was filmed was very impressive, and the scene where Del Toro is in the car hassling that girl is superb.


----------



## Kanazaka (Feb 4, 2007)

A very good movie, and one which I now own on DVD (uncut special edition).  I especially like Mickey Rourke's performance as Marv and the "Hard Goodbye" plotline in general.  I recommend the special edition DVD, too, since most of the the special features are very interesting.


----------

